# Good words



## Dan Anderson (Jul 5, 2003)

I found this in the kenpo forum and , I daresay, applies to Modern Arnis:

_Great Grand Master Ed Parker wrote: 
When I am gone, I hope that people won't try to traditionalize my Art. I want you to always remember that Kenpo will always be the Art of Perpetual Change. If you remember this, then the Art will never become obsolete because it will change with the times. While the ignorant refuse to study and the intelligent never stop, we should always be mindful of the fact that our reward in life is proportionate with the contributions we make. A true Martial Artist is not one who fears change, but one who causes it to happen. To live is to change, and to obtain perfection is to have changed often. Progress is a necessity that is a part of nature. While it is true that casting the old aside is not necessary in order to obtain something new, we should study old theories not as a means of discrediting them, but to see if they can be modified to improve our present conditions. A word of advice, The humble man makes room for progress; the proud man believes he is already there."
Edmund Kealoha Parker Sr._

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------



## ace (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *I found this in the kenpo forum and , I daresay, applies to Modern Arnis:
> 
> Great Grand Master Ed Parker wrote:
> ...



This is So True


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah.


----------

